# Random clicking?



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=52193

How did that end up in the Lost Forum?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Now you see it now you don't 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What was it?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Nothing important really - just a thread from Nov 2005 had managed to lodge itself in the lost forum.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I noticed this when Jae introduced the powder room


----------

